# Range Rover Classic - Latest pics



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

Last few jobs done, Inc new LM badges...

Pics...


































































































































Comments :wave:


----------



## *Das* (Aug 9, 2010)

Very nice


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

looks good Ollie :thumb:
get the DA on it


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

Very good how old is it.And what you use on it


----------



## ADW (Aug 8, 2010)

Looking good :thumb:


----------



## declanswan (Feb 27, 2008)

chrisc said:


> Very good how old is it.And what you use on it


Id say its an L reg mate ??


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

-Kev- said:


> looks good Ollie :thumb:
> get the DA on it


Cheers Kev, i will do when the weather improves hopefully!

Probably take a while, not that small!


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

Very nice! Used to have a nice Epsom green 3.9, not as nice as yours though OP. Remember the joy of changing the the little springs in the door latches, so i could open the bloody things. Now the Jag has gone, i'll be looking for another RR, but a P38 this time (keep getting told to avoid them,but i really want one).


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

pete5570 said:


> Very nice! Used to have a nice Epsom green 3.9, not as nice as yours though OP. Remember the joy of changing the the little springs in the door latches, so i could open the bloody things. Now the Jag has gone, i'll be looking for another RR, but a P38 this time (keep getting told to avoid them,but i really want one).


Cheers!. Sounds nice! Can't say we've had any problems with door latches?? Yet! :lol:

Do like the P38, just troublesome money pits :lol:


----------



## denzilpc (May 13, 2008)

cracking looking motor there mate ! as for the p38 ive owned mine for 5 years now and found it to be great as long as you look after them. regular maintenance is all that is required IF you get a good one!!!


----------



## sargent (Aug 25, 2009)

brilliant!!
and i know that pub, just up the road from me


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Looks great, bet it sounds ace too.


----------



## X18JAY (Oct 23, 2008)

looks a minter considering that most of em look like they roll in pig poo all day


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

I hear a lot about P38s being a money pit etc, but i know 3 people who have got P38s and have had no serious issues. I got the same when i bought my Jag and it never missed a beat. Just a shame there aren't many classics left in the same condition as yours.


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Lovely motor mate!!! Mine would look like this if it hadn't been humped every which way by its 20 previous owners!!! Loving the late classic look and is that a brooklands kit?

Thanks for sharing!!!!


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

denzilpc said:


> cracking looking motor there mate ! as for the p38 ive owned mine for 5 years now and found it to be great as long as you look after them. regular maintenance is all that is required IF you get a good one!!!


Yup, i guess there is a lot more to go wrong on a P38 though, like a big computer! 



declanswan said:


> Id say its an L reg mate ??


Yup :thumb: 93



chrisc said:


> Very good how old is it.And what you use on it


Just a wash and Z6 on those pics. Has Hardy Candy on it though 



sargent said:


> brilliant!!
> and i know that pub, just up the road from me


Cheers, only went there to take the pics! Whereabouts are you?



alan_mcc said:


> Looks great, bet it sounds ace too.


Cheers Al, Yep it does, not as fruity as Dubnuts though! 



X18JAY said:


> looks a minter considering that most of em look like they roll in pig poo all day


Thanks :thumb:



pete5570 said:


> I hear a lot about P38s being a money pit etc, but i know 3 people who have got P38s and have had no serious issues. I got the same when i bought my Jag and it never missed a beat. Just a shame there aren't many classics left in the same condition as yours.


Good luck with finding one :thumb: They are nice when they work! Took over a year to find this one....



dubnut71 said:


> Lovely motor mate!!! Mine would look like this if it hadn't been humped every which way by its 20 previous owners!!! Loving the late classic look and is that a brooklands kit?
> 
> Thanks for sharing!!!!


Lol! Thanks :thumb: It looks pretty smart from your pictures!! It is a factory brooklands model yep, the lettering is new of a L322 RR.


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

:argie:Lovely to see one of these.... Thanks.

I remember picking mine up in June 1994 finished in Montpellier with avalon grey leather 3.9 vogue se £36100 she was, had it 18 mths and lost £18k but loved it


----------



## wookey (Jul 13, 2007)

Looking good :thumb:


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

123quackers said:


> :argie:Lovely to see one of these.... Thanks.
> 
> I remember picking mine up in June 1994 finished in Montpellier with avalon grey leather 3.9 vogue se £36100 she was, had it 18 mths and lost £18k but loved it


Thanks!! Would have been brilliant to have one from new!!Bet is was fantastic! 36K eek!



wookey said:


> Looking good :thumb:


Cheers Wookey!


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Ollie - lovely big machine, and tastefully updated too :thumb:


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

That is truly stunning in that condition, most have been seriously abused off road or have major rust issues.


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Funny you say that mattsbmw - Strothow and I were just PM'ing a wee bit with rust being the top topic :lol:


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

wee_green_mini said:


> Funny you say that mattsbmw - Strothow and I were just PM'ing a wee bit with rust being the top topic :lol:


Mine suffered from both conditions (seriously abused  )










and rust was significant towards the end, tailgate and parts of the chassis.


----------



## maxtherotti (Mar 2, 2009)

stunning old classic
1 observation tho could you not have used the basalt (grey) letters so they stand out more?


my p38 has got l322 etters on the bonnet but i have yet to find the time to do the tailgate:thumb:


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Great picture mattsbmw!! :doublesho:thumb:


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

maxtherotti said:


> stunning old classic
> 1 observation tho could you not have used the basalt (grey) letters so they stand out more?
> 
> my p38 has got l322 etters on the bonnet but i have yet to find the time to do the tailgate:thumb:


Yep, could have, but those ones that are on cost about £20 all in, as they were lying around at a dealers.

A new set of the darker ones would have been around £80 

Took us a while to get them on too, the tailgate is easier, as they are already straight and haven't got to be moved! :lol:

---

Nice pic BTW!! :thumb:


----------



## W23 AJH (Oct 19, 2010)

Minter


----------



## nickmak (May 29, 2010)

Looks mint!


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

Cheers :thumb:


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Strothow said:


> Cheers :thumb:


Hope your having her out in the snow mate, just done a supermarket run in my classic with a few of the neighbours and its the only vehicle to have made it up my road today!!!!:thumb:


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

dubnut71 said:


> Hope your having her out in the snow mate, just done a supermarket run in my classic with a few of the neighbours and its the only vehicle to have made it up my road today!!!!:thumb:


Currently on axle stands!!  Nearly had it finished last weekend too, would have been great, Traction Control, heated screen etc... 

Had a play in the Defender though! 

Hows yours coming along?


----------



## "SkY" (Apr 21, 2009)

Looking good..


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Strothow said:


> Currently on axle stands!!  Nearly had it finished last weekend too, would have been great, Traction Control, heated screen etc...
> 
> Had a play in the Defender though!
> 
> Hows yours coming along?


She's going good, even my heated screen still works!! I have been out the last 2 days on sheet ice and snow and its an absolute godsend. Got BFG All Terrains on her and they make the world of difference, just very sure footed and unstickable if you know what I mean. Plus being a bit of a dented old cow I am not even precious about the fact I reversed it lightly into a tree last night, bumper utterly unscathed!

I think yours is actually too tidy for this weather though, love to see an example that clean still on our roads, good on you for preserving it for us all to enjoy through the pics. :thumb:


----------



## acprc (Jun 14, 2009)

Lovely looking Classic. I hope to have Gunbus http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=161879 looking as good as that in 2011 when the bodywork is done.

Look forward to the updates as they come.

Adam


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

"SkY" said:


> Looking good..


Thanks 



dubnut71 said:


> She's going good, even my heated screen still works!! I have been out the last 2 days on sheet ice and snow and its an absolute godsend. Got BFG All Terrains on her and they make the world of difference, just very sure footed and unstickable if you know what I mean. Plus being a bit of a dented old cow I am not even precious about the fact I reversed it lightly into a tree last night, bumper utterly unscathed!
> 
> I think yours is actually too tidy for this weather though, love to see an example that clean still on our roads, good on you for preserving it for us all to enjoy through the pics. :thumb:


Good to hear mate!  Heated screen coming in usefel i bet? :lol:

Atleast it wasn't damaged!

It is all undersealed so would have been ok i think, will have the wheel back on when the weather improves, so if we get any more snow, can take it out for a spin!

Cheers for the compliments :thumb:



acprc said:


> Lovely looking Classic. I hope to have Gunbus http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=161879 looking as good as that in 2011 when the bodywork is done.
> 
> Look forward to the updates as they come.
> 
> Adam


Thanks, interesting looking project, i hope to get a Disco next year sometime, that will also be a project, got a budget of £2k 

Likewise with the updates!


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Nice looking RR...much better than my Cherokee run about! :lol:

Now get out in the snow and get her dirty!!! 

:thumb:


----------



## rob_hawke (Aug 15, 2006)

thats one awesome looking land rover! love it


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

The Cueball said:


> Nice looking RR...much better than my Cherokee run about! :lol:
> 
> Now get out in the snow and get her dirty!!!
> 
> ...





rob_hawke said:


> thats one awesome looking land rover! love it


Thanks


----------

